
To protect artificial intelligence from attacks, show it fake data - Dangeranger
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610656/to-protect-artificial-intelligence-from-attacks-show-it-fake-data/
======
ddingus
Everything costs something.

Won't this also reduce performance, or decrease discrimination, increase
potential error?

Curious minds want to know.

